# REM !!!!!!!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

NO !!! not me or my V - Rapid Eye Movement !!!!! my V's dream - I try 2 set the stage - 20min 2 the club or 20hrs out west or up North - if I leave the house with long gun in hand - PIKE knows he is going 2 work - end of day or 3 days latter - PIKE on my lap - he wimpers - runs in place - this is what he was bred 4 - I share his DREAMS !!!!!!


----------

